# Longbeach Specs



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Getting ready to purchase a set of Longbeach rims for my 02 TDI Beetle. 

Just wanted to make sure that the bolt pattern on the Longbeach rims are 5x100

They didnt make them in 5x112 did they????

Also, I am going from an OEM 16" rim to the Longbeach which is a 17" rim. Is there any concerns that I should have? Clearance shouldnt be an issue should it?


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Surely someone knows something about the Longbeach rims......


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

long beach is a MK4 chassis rim


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

BsickPassat said:


> long beach is a MK4 chassis rim


which is the same as the beetle 

they are 17x7.5 wheels offset is around 38 i believe they will work just fine for your beetle


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Ok, thanks. I will post a pic once I get them and install em.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> they are 17x7.5 wheels


Are you sure? I thought MkIV Golf/Jetta wheels were 17x7 .


----------



## MajorDad (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes the Long Beach is a 17"x7" ET38 5x100 wheel. Same specs as the '02 Beetle so they should fit fine.


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the help! I got my Longbeach rims and tires today and installed them. They look bad azz on my Beetle. Will try to post pics soon.

Also, I went from a 205/55/16 to a 225/45/17

With the old tires and rims up next to the new ones, I really cannot tell a difference besides the diameter of the rims are different, otherwise the width of the tire footprint and height of tire all look to be the same. Am I missing something here or what?


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

They see me rolling, they hatin! 

Not bad for a totaled car, eh?


----------



## MajorDad (Dec 30, 2012)

A 205/55R16 is the same diameter as a 225/45R17. 

The link will help compare tire sizes: http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Thanks once agian for the information on the tires!


----------



## adrock_MK4 (Apr 11, 2016)

*center cap*

hey, I have the same rims on my mk4 jetta. they're really good so kudos for the choice. does anyone know the type of center cap I need for these? i'm planning on buying some off of ebay.


----------

